# Neuling benötigt Hilfe



## chronicleward (9. Mai 2007)

hy erstmal

ich bin neu hier und würde gerne an der datenbank miarbeiten, freigeschaltet für dieses forum bin ich auch bereits (wie man ja sieht)

nun habe ich jedoch ein kleines problem, ich finde besagtes formular nicht, in dem man die daten einpflegen kann

habe mir die erklärung bereits durchgelesen, jedoch wird mir bei den quests kein button angezeigt unterm dem ich eine neue quest hinzufügen kann, ebenso existiert bei mir kein button mit dem ich eine vorhandene quest editieren könnte.

daher bitte ich jemanden der mehr erfahrung in diesem bereich hat, mir doch ein wenig auf die sprünge zu helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg chron


----------



## Myronn (9. Mai 2007)

Huhu chron,
also vorausgesetzt Du bist richtig freigeschaltet, solltest Du eigentlich oben links unter dem buffed.de Logo entsprechende Links finden, wenn Du auf der Seite eingeloggt bist (http://hdro.buffed.de/). Da siehst Du doch oben das gelb/beige buffed-Logo und darunter dann direkt Deine Box mit  "Hallo xxx" Heute ist <Datum> usw.... und da siehst Du dann einen Textlink "Quests"

Falls nicht, dann bist Du entweder nicht eingeloggt oder noch nicht richtig freigeschaltet.

Viele Grüße und viel Spaß!


----------



## chronicleward (9. Mai 2007)

hy, danke erstmal für die schnelle antwort

das einzigste was mir angezeigt wird ist dies hier

Hallo chronicleward
Heute ist der 9.5.2007 - 14:21 Uhr 
Du hast keine neuen Nachrichten.
Einstellungen | Abmelden
Meine mybuffed-Seite

weit darunter sehe ich den normalen "Quest" link jedoch kann ich mir dort die quests nur ansehen, nicht editieren und keine neuen hinzufügen.

daher gehe ich mal davon aus , dass ich noch nicht richtig freigeschaltet bin.

an wen wende ich mich da zwecks freischaltung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg chron


----------



## Juebar (9. Mai 2007)

Hallo !
Bei mir ists das gleiche Problem: Kein Link im Login-Fenster.

Könntet Ihr das bitte nochmal kurz prüfen ?

Danke !

Viele Grüße

Juergen


----------



## Myronn (9. Mai 2007)

ah ok dann seid ihr noch nicht freigeschaltet! Ich gebs direkt mal weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juebar (9. Mai 2007)

Hi !

JETZT sind die links da !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann kanns ja losgehen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bis dann !

Jürgen


----------



## Myronn (9. Mai 2007)

Jupp nun müsste alles passen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Arbeitet euch mal langsam rein, wenn es Fragen gibt, ich bin meist hier eingeloggt.


----------



## chronicleward (9. Mai 2007)

jupps bin nu auch drin 

vielen dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herebur (13. Mai 2007)

Ich müsste bitte auch freigeschalten werden und noch eine Frage ich mache gerade die 45er Klassen Quest und will mir dabei einen kleinen Guide zusammen schreiben an wen könnt ich den dann weitergeben?
Und für Angmar hät ich auch eine fast vollständig aufgedeckte Map


----------



## Myronn (14. Mai 2007)

Huhu und willkommen Herebur,

den Guide kannst Du wenn Du magst an mich schicken (uwe@uwe-oster.de). Wichtig hierbei ist aber ausreichend Bildmaterial mit mind. 1024er Auflösung. Ich würde den Guide dann redigieren und evtl. ergänzen usw. und dann an buffed geben, wenn Du magst... 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Herebur (14. Mai 2007)

Danke werd ich machen werde brav Screenes machen wird aber sicher noch dauern bei der Menge an Mobs un dGegenständen die da zum sammeln sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Geht ja hoch bis 52er Nemesis die du für die q brauchst


----------



## Crowley (15. Mai 2007)

Hallo Herebur,

ich hab dich jetzt auch zur Datenbank-Bearbeitung freigeschalten.


----------

